
Ask HN: Is there any list which keeps track of companies that have shut down? - raviojha
There have been many instances of startups shutting down.
A place where I can read about companies which had the initial boost but has shutdown due to various reasons. A postmortem of such events would be a great insight for people who are looking to startup.
======
blowski
Not a list as such, but the TechCrunch deadpool[1] maybe?

[1] [http://techcrunch.com/tag/deadpool/](http://techcrunch.com/tag/deadpool/)

~~~
raviojha
Yeah.. this is good. Its quite close to what I asked for. Thanks :)

